# Payment for SAQA and IITPSA



## imexpat (Jun 22, 2012)

sorry for asking i try to search about my concern here, but i can't find any thread and post about this question.


i would like to know if there is other way you can pay them if your bank can't send a wire transfer using rand currency?

can they accept us dollar currency as payment?

anyone have the same experience?


----------



## ameenmca (May 1, 2013)

Hello,

Yes you can pay it in dollars. I confirmed this by calling their helpline and the lady operator told that the payment can be done in US Dollars but the amount should be equivalent, it should not be less. Even I got this with a confirmed E-Mail.

BTW, which job are you looking for ? I mean the technology ? Just want to know, nothing important.

Regards,
Amin


----------



## imexpat (Jun 22, 2012)

software and web developer

so i will pay in dollar and it will convert that in rand once the payment receive by their bank?

thanks for your reply


----------

